# Wav zu Mp3 Stapelverarbeitung



## dadiscobeat (21. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Ordner mit wav-Dateien. Hier hab ich in verschiedene Kategorien Sounds eingeordnet die ich selber erstellt habe. Nun würde ich diese Wav-Dateien aber gerne in Mp3 umwandeln. Da es aber doch einige Dateien geworden sind, würde ich dies gerne über Stapelverarbeitung lösen. Allerdings sollten die Mp3´s auch wieder in die Kategorien geordnet werden. 

Gibt es dazu ein Programm mit dem man sowas einfach umsetzen kann ?


----------



## winne (3. August 2004)

Hallo,

der Rechner neben mir konvertiert mir gerade "800" Wav-Files in mp3. Und das alles ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen.

Die Lösung lautet:

WaveLab --> Audiodateien encodieren !


----------

